# Yellow Jackets in Wall



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

The straw might work .... just make sure they aren't active while you do it. Early morning is usually best.


----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

Can you seal the opening? If you can't force them out, perhaps sealing them in with something like expanding foam will kill them off.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

I've dusted the entrance with Sevin powder and it remained in place killing all as they left or returned. As long as you can get some in to where they have to walk through it they will die.

Bud


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I spoke to Ortho. The way the lady explained it, Ortho Hornet & Wasp Killer is just intended to take the bugs out long enough for you to remove the nest. It doesn't really have any residual effect. It would work better for a nest hanging in a tree. For a nest inside a wall, Ortho doesn't have anything to offer. She told me to call an exterminator.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

The Sevin powder will stay there for days and remain active. Plus, they might manage to track some of that dust back into their nest before it kills them, acting like a bait. I can't confirm that was happening but the nest was eliminated.

I have other non poison solutions I have used and worked. Covered one ground nest with plastic. Next day, no bees. Another nest was emptied long distance with a pvc pipe and a central vac. I did toss a little dust into the end of the vac when done to be sure none found their way out. just had to clean the filter when done. Sealing and setting aside for a few days would have worked also.

Bud


----------



## BayouRunner (Feb 5, 2016)

Those things are nasty! Can't tell you how many times I've been popped while weed eating in the yard. I have a method that works well but some people won't like it. I pour about 3/4 of a cup of gasoline on the entrance. And no I don't light it. The fumes instantly knock them down and makes the nest unuseable. If it's a true yellow jacket nest there will be a few stragglers for a few days afterwards. Those are just the workers that were not in the nest at the time. Twice I've had to drop the weedeater and run lol. They have got me a few other times as well and my kids and my grandkids. Ain't nothing nice about them 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Somewhere I read that, if you have an air compressor, you can improvise a soda blaster by cutting a slit in the side of a piece of tubing and sticking an air gun in there at an angle. I tried it. It basically works. So.... What would happen if I dropped the end of that hose into something other than baking soda? Maybe diatomaceous earth? Or Sevin dust? Hmmmm... 

Dust seems like the way to go because it will float around inside the wall. 

I like the vacuum idea. In one video I saw, the guy put a few inches of water and some dawn in the bottom of his shop vac. It worked great. He popped it open and they were all dead. But I feel like with the vac, you'll never get all of them. How long do you have to run that thing for? 

Gasoline sure sounds like it would work, but pouring gas on my house just doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

My vac removal didn't take all that long as they seemed to be attacking the end of the pipe, then slurp they were gone. I like the water and soap idea and will use that if ever needed again.

I had several wasp nests in my soffit with no way to spray directly on them so I took a 12' length of 3/4" pvc (just happened to have a bunch of it) taped a length of plastic tubing to one end to insert into the soffit and another section of tubing to fit the end of my air nozzle. I then cur a port near the air nozzle end where I could add a tablespoon or so of the Sevin dust. I made a cover out of a split piece of the pvc so I could slide it open and closed.

Well, all loaded uo and inserted into a hole I drilled estimating where the nest inside might be and i gave it a blast. Worked perfectly as dust filtered out from many cracks well away from my point of attack. This was my garage so no contamination to my living space. I repeated for good measure and never saw them again.

Sorry for going long, it was satisfying to win after they had been chasing me all over the place.

Bud


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

I've had a nest in the roofing up under a soffit.

They make a spray/aerasol/fogger can of killer... don't remember the name but I got it at HD or Walmart.

It was at the second story, and I wasn't going near on a ladder.... so put it on my extension polls, and fixed the button down... and ran it up there and got away from it. It sprays/fogs for maybe a minute.

Doesn't knock them out of the air like wasp spray..... but it sure kills them... and never seen them again.

Maybe fix something to hold the can shooting into the hole.... turn it on... and get away.... they do swarm.

Good luck


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

I have a duster that I use with sevin dust for carpenter bees. That would get the dust up in the crack some. Here is an example - https://www.qspray.com/insecticide-...MI-rri177F1QIVQzaBCh0jawg8EAYYAyABEgIVGPD_BwE


----------



## ryansdiydad (Aug 16, 2015)

As others have said sevin dust is the way to go.. it will stick to the wasps entering the hive and spread to others.. I've used it on wasps that were sneaking in under the siding and making their way in to my laundry room... sprayed some dust at the point of entry in the siding and the entire bunch was dead in maybe 5 minutes... just had to clean up a few dead ones that scrambled to get out of the nest and dropped on to the laundry room floor...


----------



## fireguy (May 3, 2007)

BayouRunner said:


> Those things are nasty! Can't tell you how many times I've been popped while weed eating in the yard. I have a method that works well but some people won't like it. I pour about 3/4 of a cup of gasoline on the entrance. And no I don't light it. The fumes instantly knock them down and makes the nest unuseable. If it's a true yellow jacket nest there will be a few stragglers for a few days afterwards. Those are just the workers that were not in the nest at the time. Twice I've had to drop the weedeater and run lol. They have got me a few other times as well and my kids and my grandkids. Ain't nothing nice about them
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We had a contract with the Forest Service to cut some trees that blocked vision around corners of the road. We poured saw gas around the bee tree, then took a soup can and filled that with saw gas. We threw the can of gas on the nest and more gas in the tree. We then cut a couple more trees and returned to the bee tree. One of us cut the tree, and the other watched for bees.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Before the advent of 20' spray we used to throw mineral spirits on wasp/bee nests [gas also works] While it will pretty much kill insects on contact it doesn't do much to the ones that don't get hit.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

I wound up just stuffing some diotomaceous earth in the end of a 3-foot piece of pex tubing. I stuck it up to the hole and just blew it in with my mouth. I did that a few times for good measure. I haven't seen a yellow jacket there in 4 days. I'm cautiously optimistic that I completely obliterated those little fuggers with no poison at all.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Any oil based product will work, Gas,diesel fuel, mineral spirits, as they breathe through their bodies, so the first breath they take they are kaput.


----------

